# whats considered fat, for a girl?



## Lucky22

Just wondering what guys consider fat?


----------



## mgb_apparitions

I would say it is not so much about weight as proportion. In fact, several girls I know who were very attractive look horrible now because they are obsessed with as being as thin as possible. They have lost all their shape, their clothes don't fit them right.... they look like they have an illness.


----------



## sparkations

I find that more people associate fat with being more fat in the belly area. My lower body is a lot more chunky than my upper body, but I always get comments on how I'm so skinny, even though I am of average weight.


----------



## idonthave_SA

i would say that the face is a good indicator,
a fatty face, round would lead me to think a girl is fat


----------



## idonthave_SA

btw, you are not fat Lucky22


----------



## whiteclouds

I think it depends on the guy. I've heard some guys (my dad, for one) say that they like girls really skinny. I've also heard some guys say they like girls with some fat on them because they like the curves.


----------



## itsmemaggi

Most guys' opinions are dictated by the media, which holds women to completely unrealistic standards. The average size for a woman is a TWELVE.

A body mass index of 25 or greater is considered overweight, isn't it?

I actually watched a documentary on the science of sexual attraction. Men apparently like things about women that are biologically indicative of being better suited to have children. Apparently a large waist-to-hip ratio, and facial symmetry are two important things that make women appear attractive to men. Hm.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## mayliner

Fat is in the eye of the beholder.

If someone is not happy with themselves then they have the power to change.


----------



## DemonDayz

itsmemaggi said:


> Most guys' opinions are dictated by the media,


I don't think this is true at all, if it was then wouldn't almost all guys go out with only perfect looking girls...?

I personally like a girl thats slightly more curvey then a lot of models, and definately girls with a lot more fat on them then the actors in hollywood who look like stix. (natalie portman comes to mind)


----------



## Prodigal Son

It is not just about weight but fat % as well.


----------



## Zephyr

I always liked girls that were on the fatter side.


----------



## theturtle

Prodigal_Son is correct.

Too fat = over ~30 % body fat composition

Too skinny = under ~11% body fat composition

Those dress sizes are so arbitrary. They vary from one brand of clothing to another. It is hard to use it as a valid standard.


----------



## Solstice 67

itsmemaggi said:


> Most guys' opinions are dictated by the media, which holds women to completely unrealistic standards. The average size for a woman is a TWELVE.


I will have none of what I am dictated to like. No skull and bones women for me, thank you very much!!!!

Proportions and general good health (can you walk up a flight of stairs without passing out?) are my standards.


----------



## kintrovert

Yea what's considered "fat" is different for pretty much everyone, IMO. It depends on your frame size (i.e. the size of your skeleton and musculature), body-fat percentage, proportions, etc. I realize that I cannot compare myself to Nicole Ritchie or Sasha Cohen because these women have really tiny frames - they are _very_ fine-boned. I have a much larger frame than these women even though I'm only 5'4".

Even for two people of the same height and the same weight - one of these people could be "fat", and the other not - based on the above factors.


----------



## whiteclouds

itsmemaggi said:


> The average size for a woman is a TWELVE.


Hey, I am a size twelve! The good news is that I am an average woman.  The bad news is that the average woman is overweight.


----------



## Veggie1

Hmm. I'd always heard the average size for women was 14. As a whole, I guess women/girls really must be getting thinner if the average has gone down a size. :stu


----------



## Futures

Most of the girls that I find to have the best bodies are in the 110-120 lbs range.


----------



## schooley

ksg said:


> Prodigal_Son is correct.
> 
> Too fat = over ~30 % body fat composition
> 
> Too skinny = under ~11% body fat composition
> 
> Those dress sizes are so arbitrary. They vary from one brand of clothing to another. It is hard to use it as a valid standard.


Girls naturally have more body fat. 20% body fat for a girl is considered very good. Anyway, I agree with futures about ideal wieght, although it depends on hieght too. 120 lbs might be a bit much for a girl whose 4'11".


----------



## nothing to fear

Veggie1 said:


> Hmm. I'd always heard the average size for women was 14. As a whole, I guess women/girls really must be getting thinner if the average has gone down a size. :stu


I've heard 12 and 14 so I guess it is around there. I think if anything ideal sizes/weight is getting lower, but actual sizes/weight is getting higher. I'm just assuming that from the apparent increase in obesity and also the popularity of all these new trend diets.


----------



## Equisgurl

http://nhlbisupport.com/bmi/

you can calculate your body mass there. You cant tell that I'm overweight because I'm tall (5"9), but when I weigh 162 lbs, I felt chubby, even though I was in the "normal weight" range. Now I slimmed down to 148 and I certainly look and feel better a whole lot better. My ideal weight would be 145 , hoping to get there soon.


----------



## itsmemaggi

whiteclouds said:


> itsmemaggi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average size for a woman is a TWELVE.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I am a size twelve! The good news is that I am an average woman.  The bad news is that the average woman is overweight.
Click to expand...

I'm a size 12, too. I'm also 5'10. Not typical woman sizing, unfortunately. Oh well. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## alternativesong

Yah I'm about 5'10 myself and I don't think I could get down to 120 pounds in this lifetime . I'm at about a 12 now as well but when I start working out again I'm usually at an 8.


----------



## Daysy

Did anyone watch the Nicole Richie interview yesterday on Tyra Banks. I cannot believe her. First, she claims she isnt anorexic, or have any eating disorders. Then, she went off on how people don't make fun of fat people, like they make fun of her being too thin. Gimme a break! She has no clue! I am a little overweight, and that insults me, I have felt my whole life that I wasnt good enough cause of being overweight, and I was teased a lot. Where does she get off??????????


----------



## nothing to fear

Daysy said:


> Did anyone watch the Nicole Richie interview yesterday on Tyra Banks. I cannot believe her. First, she claims she isnt anorexic, or have any eating disorders. Then, she went off on how people don't make fun of fat people, like they make fun of her being too thin. Gimme a break! She has no clue! I am a little overweight, and that insults me, I have felt my whole life that I wasnt good enough cause of being overweight, and I was teased a lot. Where does she get off??????????


i don't particularly like nicole richie, nor did i see that interview, but what she probably meant was that many people make comments about people's thiness to their face without being at all considerate (i'm talking about adults mainly), and it doesn't seem to happen as much to those who are overweight (ex: i've heard this being said to friends many times, "are you anorexic?? you need to eat!!"....while i have never, ever heard anyone [adults] say anything to someone who is overweight, to their face).


----------



## Panic Prone

over 25% body fat. Doesn't matter what your build cause everyone is different.


----------



## R4ph4el

In my opinion women can still look good with a decent amount of fat on them.
Problem is that many fat women don't know how they should cloth themselves.
Fat men are disgusting...(not that I fancy men)


----------



## JerryR

GermanHermit said:


> I also find the proportions of the body very important not the actual weight or clothing size!!!
> 
> I have often seen very overweight women looking very attractive because their proportions are simply OK! Along with a nice tidy hairdo and the right clothing, they can look just as sexy and attractive as anybody else!!!
> 
> Even wearing a well-fitting bathing suit maybe with a nice hat and a nice pareo/scarf wrapped around their hips. I can't imagine that looking bad!


Yes, like Dave Groel said it's the body and the shape.

As for body fat percentage, I think average is 22% for women, 15% for men. Whatever that means.


----------



## tonsofun

I'd say 1000 pounds is pretty fat. So if your pushing 1000 it's time to start worrying.


----------



## Argo

tonsofun said:


> I'd say 1000 pounds is pretty fat. So if your pushing 1000 it's time to start worrying.


If you're pushing 1000 pounds your bones are probably already grinded into powder.


----------



## shiznit

Loose question with no solid answer as fat is based on perception. Thankfully were all different. Having a belly or love handles does not define someone fat. Media is so unreal thank goodness. For me a belly can be attractive yet not having a belly can be attractive too. :con Dont overthink something so meaningless.


----------



## Nibinaear

Have a go with this bmi calculator, it tells you whether you're overweight or not in the text box. Height is more important than age but this thing takes all things into account:

http://www.halls.md/body-mass-index/av.htm


----------



## Eraserhead

Personally, I don't like it when girls are very thin. I prefer a voluptuous, curvy body.


----------



## Nibinaear

chic_canadian_gurl said:


> BMI has to be taken carefully. According to that Arnie is obese.
> 
> It doesn't take anything like muscle mass into consideration.


But that is only when you're talking about very muscular people. I'd say a youngish girl with standard build can use it to get a general idea without too much trouble.


----------



## Amnesiac

chic_canadian_gurl said:


> BMI has to be taken carefully. According to that Arnie is obese.
> 
> It doesn't take anything like muscle mass into consideration.


You are correct.

BMI is not a good fitness indicator especially for athletes and men.

Body fat ratio is a much better indicator.

Anyways like someone already said the eye is in the beholder. I think racial impression counts as well.

To many chinese guys a typical caucasian girl (which I think is around 130-140 lbs.) is considered almost obese for some since chinese women are much smaller. I have a female friend who used to be a leg model and who has what I would consider a very attractive body (probably around 110 lbs.) but when she visited Singapore her cousins called her fat. :con


----------



## [email protected]_gym

I couldnt tell u what is considered fat for a girl because i dont know nething about their sizes lol. All i can say is dont get obsessed with ur weight, if ur a gd person thats all that matters.


----------



## shill

I think the important question is, are you healthy? If you eat healthily, and exercise regularly, then you're probably at your optimum weight (unless you have a thyroid problem or something).

Like others have said, the visual perception of someone being fat is highly subjective, unless the person is pushing a BMI of 30 (with no muscle) or something.


----------



## Kelly

itsmemaggi said:


> whiteclouds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsmemaggi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average size for a woman is a TWELVE.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I am a size twelve! The good news is that I am an average woman.  The bad news is that the average woman is overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a size 12, too. I'm also 5'10. Not typical woman sizing, unfortunately. Oh well.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi
Click to expand...

I can't believe I'm admitting something I'm so self-conscious about, but I'm a 14, but I'm also 6'0". If I could get to a size twelve, I would be happy. I used to be a size 10 and my mom thought I was anorexic (I wasn't. I was depressed.) and my hips were bony and stuck out strangely. I'm not a waif. I'm tall and big boned. I wish I could be a petite li'l thing. It'd make buying clothes so much easier. My favorite jeans used to be made in a size 14 tall (I have a 35" inseam!), but now the store (Express) only makes jeans in tall sizes up to a size 10! I can't imagine anyone being a size 0, 2, 4, 6, or 8 tall. They'd die. If they were as tall as me, they couldn't survive and be that thin.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## AlekParker

I read a stat in some magazine that the average woman in the US is like 5'4" and like 148 lbs


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

If that's true, then the average woman in the US is fat.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

tonsofun said:


> I'd say 1000 pounds is pretty fat. So if your pushing 1000 it's time to start worrying.


HAHAHA


----------



## scairy

Lucky22 said:


> Just wondering what guys consider fat?


Well if you're talking from a physical attraction sense, then I'd say guys generally don't want you super skinny. Like those runway models on tv from europe; yeah that just looks bad. Guys like the shape of the female figure. We don't want you to be so thin that you look like a stick. Also don't focus on body weight as much as body fat%'s. This is especially true if you workout. I've heard girls say oh I'm working out and my body weight isn't falling. Part of this can be attributed back to the fact that muscle is heavier than fat so you could be trimming down and gaining muscle which is causing your weight to remain about the same. If I were you don't try to get down to where your body fat % is like that of a man. A women that is running 10% body fat personally isn't my thing. Some guys are into girls where their abs looks muscular but I have a gut feeling that says women were designed to carry a higher body fat % than men. If women were supposed to have a lower body fat % like that of men then God would have given them more testosterone instead of estrogen, since testosterone naturally keeps a guys body fat % lower than a woman's.

Sorry I can't give you an exact visual of what guys consider fat. It's going to vary guy to guy. If you post a pic I will be honest out of kindness not out of an attempt to make you feel good or bad. Giving your height and weight wouldn't help me in determining what you look like because what a guy looks like at a given weight and what a girl looks like at a given weight will vary. Plus you could have a wider frame which allows you to carry more weight or you could have a small frame which will not allow you to carry as much weight.


----------



## kintrovert

Strange Religion said:


> If that's true, then the average woman in the US is fat.


I'm 5'4" (or 5 feet + 3.75 inches, if you really want to be accurrate  ) - and I wasn't fat the last time I weighed 148lb. Would you have seen me picked to be a Dallas Cowboys cheerleader? Probably not...but I was about a size 10 at 148 (_maybe_ on the verge of size 12). I think I was pretty solid at 148 - not fat...just bigger than a Hollywood actress or female pop-star.

Going by what I looked like in the past - my "ideal" weight range is probably about 132 - 143. To get lower than 130 is dangerous territory for me - I know from experience.


----------



## kintrovert

Oh, and I've noticed that the clothing industry has, over the past few years, changed women's sizing scales (for the most part) - so that what was a "medium" shirt a few years ago is now a "large" - and what was a "large" is now "xtra large" (or plus sized)! I have a shirt that I bought about 3 or 4 years ago that says "XL" - I know that if I bought the same shirt (at the same actual size) today - it would be something like a 2X or a 3X!

My mom - who is above her ideal weight, but is 5'2" and _not_ that fat - often has to buy plus-sized shirts these days!

I am not sure if they have also changed pant sizes in the same manner. But it's as if the clothing industry is putting subtle pressure on women to get smaller. Women tend to have this obsession with the size they wear - women even feel ashamed about wearing a "large" shoe size! A lot of women don't feel good about themselves unless they are wearing a "small" top and a single-digit pants size (sizes 0 - 6 seem to particularly be in vogue). So believe me - this change in the sizing scale does not make women feel good.


----------



## Blue Oval

maybe theyre making the clothes smaller so you can wear them really tightly now


----------



## itsmemaggi

Hypatia said:


> I can't believe I'm admitting something I'm so self-conscious about, but I'm a 14, but I'm also 6'0". If I could get to a size twelve, I would be happy. I used to be a size 10 and my mom thought I was anorexic (I wasn't. I was depressed.) and my hips were bony and stuck out strangely. I'm not a waif. I'm tall and big boned. I wish I could be a petite li'l thing. It'd make buying clothes so much easier. My favorite jeans used to be made in a size 14 tall (I have a 35" inseam!), but now the store (Express) only makes jeans in tall sizes up to a size 10! I can't imagine anyone being a size 0, 2, 4, 6, or 8 tall. They'd die. If they were as tall as me, they couldn't survive and be that thin.


Kelly, are you my twin or something?

I gain weight when I'm depressed. I can now wear anything from a 10 to a 14. I'm not overweight by any means, but I'd love to be a size 8, or even a 6. I just would.

I have a long inseam, too -- like 35. I love the jeans you can get from Alloy, that have like 38 inch inseams.  Express is pretty silly to only stock up to 10 in tall jeans. I only knew one girl who was that skinny: my friend Aminat, in high school. she was 6' and a size ZERO. Ick. She ate constantly, too.

Wasn't there a thing that said if Barbie were real she would be over 6 feet tall and wouldnt be able to walk and shed be slumped over because of her chest? :lol And that's what we strive to look like. Sad.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## crazyg

I tend to agree that it's about being as healthy as possible. I really don't know what guys like. Though, it seems from some of the responses that they like a woman with some curves, who isn't super skinny. Ugh...I hate to admit it, but these types of things often make me alittle depressed...I'm a small boned person who has always gotten the "you're so skinny, eat something" response. I'd like to have some curves, but if I put on weight, it just goes to my stomach and butt. But, I have friends who would prefer to be "super skinny" so I guess it's the grass is greener phenomenon. Anyway, I guess I should follow my own advice. Just try to be healthy and then maybe the weight thing won't be such a big deal.


----------



## itsmemaggi

*Re: re: whats considered fat, for a girl?*



crazyg said:


> I'd like to have some curves, but if I put on weight, it just goes to my stomach and butt.


When I put on weight, it goes to weird places. Like my thighs and my arms and my face and my stomach. And, well. Everywhere. :rain

I'd much rather be small and thin. I hate feeling like a giant. The only way a tall girl can be counted as "pretty" is if she's thin like a model.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## crazyg

*Re: re: whats considered fat, for a girl?*



itsmemaggi said:


> crazyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to have some curves, but if I put on weight, it just goes to my stomach and butt.
> 
> 
> 
> When I put on weight, it goes to weird places. Like my thighs and my arms and my face and my stomach. And, well. Everywhere. :rain
> 
> I'd much rather be small and thin. I hate feeling like a giant. The only way a tall girl can be counted as "pretty" is if she's thin like a model.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi
Click to expand...

 :squeeze I do know what it feels like to want something you don't have. Just know that I've always envied taller, bigger girls. I don't always like feeling like a little girl. And, the weird weight thing is really annoying. I have put on weight lately, but it's all on my stomach, so the rest of me still looks kind of weird and emaciated. But, I am fairly healthy and I'm going to start exercising more, so I guess I have to focus on that and that'll probably make me feel better.


----------



## tuna

> Oh, and I've noticed that the clothing industry has, over the past few years, changed women's sizing scales (for the most part) - so that what was a "medium" shirt a few years ago is now a "large" - and what was a "large" is now "xtra large" (or plus sized)! I have a shirt that I bought about 3 or 4 years ago that says "XL" - I know that if I bought the same shirt (at the same actual size) today - it would be something like a 2X or a 3X!
> 
> My mom - who is above her ideal weight, but is 5'2" and not that fat - often has to buy plus-sized shirts these days!
> 
> I am not sure if they have also changed pant sizes in the same manner. But it's as if the clothing industry is putting subtle pressure on women to get smaller. Women tend to have this obsession with the size they wear - women even feel ashamed about wearing a "large" shoe size! A lot of women don't feel good about themselves unless they are wearing a "small" top and a single-digit pants size (sizes 0 - 6 seem to particularly be in vogue). So believe me - this change in the sizing scale does not make women feel good.


I was wondering in what stores you have noticed this?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Personally, I've noticed that on online stores like American Eagle and Delias.
I feel like a fattie shopping on those sites, I'm medium, but I have to get Large because of their sizes. 

I swear those clothes are made for girls with no hips, thighs or *** whatsoever.


----------



## itsmemaggi

I once ordered an extra large sweater from GirlfriendsLA (I think they're out of business, now, stop me if I'm wrong), and it didn't fit. I was HEARTBROKEN. I'm not usually an extra large to begin with, and to have it not fit just tore me apart.

Ashley, I won't shop at online stores like that, for that reason (though it sucks going into a store and trying things on, only to have the same problem occur). The only things I order online are pants -- Alloy has the 36-37" inseam ones for my long, freakish legs.

Maybe I really am just fat. I can't remember just buying clothes, knowing immediately that they're going to fit. :stu


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Don't feel that way. Everyone has different proportions. Sometimes it's all about trial and error when it comes to finding the right size, especially depending on the store. It's a pain in the *** though.


----------



## noregrets

A lot of girls' shirts and sweaters these days are cut really small and apparently meant to be skin-tight and to stop above the belly button. Anyone having troubles finding a shirt large enough is likely looking at one of these weird styles.


----------



## whiteclouds

*Re: re: whats considered fat, for a girl?*



noregrets said:


> A lot of girls' shirts and sweaters these days are cut really small and apparently meant to be skin-tight and to stop above the belly button. Anyone having troubles finding a shirt large enough is likely looking at one of these weird styles.


That is true. In high school, I went shopping with my friend in the junior's section. We were trying on tops, and I ended up with a size Large. I was a thin girl too, the type of person who was so thin, that people nagged me to eat more. My friend saw me in the size Large, and said if that's what I have to wear, she doesn't even want to know what size she'd have to wear. She wasn't fat, but she weighed more than me, and was the full-figured type.


----------



## tuna

Hmm I guess I just haven't noticed. I do wish that they would get rid of these stupid numbers (2,4,6,8 etc.) to tell us what size we are and make it like the boy's where the waist and length size are shown in inches. That way the sizes of clothing will be consistent from store to store.


----------



## kintrovert

*Re: re: whats considered fat, for a girl?*



tuna said:


> Oh, and I've noticed that the clothing industry has, over the past few years, changed women's sizing scales (for the most part) - so that what was a "medium" shirt a few years ago is now a "large" - and what was a "large" is now "xtra large" (or plus sized)! I have a shirt that I bought about 3 or 4 years ago that says "XL" - I know that if I bought the same shirt (at the same actual size) today - it would be something like a 2X or a 3X!
> 
> My mom - who is above her ideal weight, but is 5'2" and not that fat - often has to buy plus-sized shirts these days!
> 
> I am not sure if they have also changed pant sizes in the same manner. But it's as if the clothing industry is putting subtle pressure on women to get smaller. Women tend to have this obsession with the size they wear - women even feel ashamed about wearing a "large" shoe size! A lot of women don't feel good about themselves unless they are wearing a "small" top and a single-digit pants size (sizes 0 - 6 seem to particularly be in vogue). So believe me - this change in the sizing scale does not make women feel good.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering in what stores you have noticed this?
Click to expand...

Sorry for the long delay - for some reason I'm just now noticing this post. :lol Well, I notice it in every store that I "shop" at - stores like Dillards, Marshalls, Macy's, etc. I hardly ever go into those "teenybopper" trendy stores that you see in malls - I'm not even familiar w/ the names of these stores, lol. Stores like Wet Seal I pretty much bypass...but as I'm passing these stores I look at some of the clothes on display and they seem _tiny_.

An emerging "hobby" of mine is to go into "junior" departments - or even look at the single-digit sizes in "misses" departments - and look at the various sizes. I went into one of those "trendy" stores in the mall last week and looked at a rack of jeans. OMG, a "Size 11" seemed like an old size 7 (or no bigger than an old size nine at the very _largest_).

My mom said yesterday that she looks at shirts that she bought a few years ago, and realizes that if she bought the same shirts today, she'd have to go up _at least_ a size or two. She reiterated my observation that many "plus sized" clothes weren't "plus sized" a few years ago.

I've wondered if some of this "phenomenon" that I'm noticing is because I'm so much bigger than I used to be, and the way I perceive certain sizes is different (maybe what didn't used to look so tiny to me now does, etc.). But my mom and my brother have noticed the same thing - and their weights haven't done any drastic ballooning over the years (like mine has).


----------



## kintrovert

*Re: re: whats considered fat, for a girl?*



tuna said:


> Hmm I guess I just haven't noticed. I do wish that they would get rid of these stupid numbers (2,4,6,8 etc.) to tell us what size we are and make it like the boy's where the waist and length size are shown in inches. That way the sizes of clothing will be consistent from store to store.


Here, here. I guess whoever thought of the idea of women's clothing sizes was thinking that women have a different psychology than men. It's like they were thinking that men are matter-of-fact, "give it to me straight" types, while women would faint if they had to purchase something with such "large" numbers on it. Women like the idea of having a single digit number to "symbolize" how small they are. They don't like wearing shoes larger than a size 8, nor clothes larger than a size 8.


----------



## boobunny

nothing to fear said:


> i don't particularly like nicole richie, nor did i see that interview, but what she probably meant was that many people make comments about people's thiness to their face without being at all considerate (i'm talking about adults mainly), and it doesn't seem to happen as much to those who are overweight (ex: i've heard this being said to friends many times, "are you anorexic?? you need to eat!!"....while i have never, ever heard anyone [adults] say anything to someone who is overweight, to their face).


The reason people dont make those comments to overweight people to there face is because society is more accepting to being thin & most of the time these girls who get offened by being called to thin or anorexic secretlty enjoy people making comments towards them being to thin while overweight girls dont try to draw attention to themselves I am not overweight Im 5ft 2 inches & 115 lbs I dont consider myself fat I use to weigh downwords to 87 lbs I obviously had an eating disorder I have recovered & realized that being that thin is disgusting nodody wether they r 4ft 11 inches or 6 feet should not be at that weight that is extremely unhealthy I have muscle & try to eat healthy I dont want to be obsessed LIke i was I NEVER WANT TO LOOK LIKE THOSE SICKLEY WOMAN ON TV & teenagers need parents who dont obssess either it doesnt help teach them to go to college not how to lose weight or be a stick I personally dont think a size 12 -14 is fat my mother is a 14 & sister is a 12 & they do not look fat by any means they have curves & look beautiful who cares about that nicole richie she is not right i n the head & what she said about not having an eating disorder either she is lying or is a drug addict noone gets thats thin overnight & u cant change my mind so dont bother complaining about what i have to say thanks


----------



## CandySays

I would tend to think over 22-23% body fat or when a girl starts to look soft (having no definition and being jiggly in areas, as far as I'm concerned). But I'm really harsh with that stuff.

I used to weight less with not a whole lot of muscle and looked gross and shapeless, now I weigh what I consider "too much", but with more muscle, and I have taken on a more firm appearance. Weight is irrelevant; it's all about the leanness and tone, or lack thereof.


----------



## rockguitarist89

Females naturally have more fat then guys. They just store it in different areas like the hips, butt, and breasts.

Guys usually get it in their stomach.

I'd say 20% bf for a guy is getting pretty big. And for girls, maybe 24%. I don't know exact percentages, and it differs on how it looks on each individual. That's an estimate though of what I, in my opinion, would start to call "fat." And by fat, I don't mean obese, I think that's in the 30% range, but anyone can lose weight if they want.


----------



## lolcatz

Kelly said:


> I can't believe I'm admitting something I'm so self-conscious about, but I'm a 14, but I'm also 6'0". If I could get to a size twelve, I would be happy. I used to be a size 10 and my mom thought I was anorexic (I wasn't. I was depressed.) and my hips were bony and stuck out strangely. I'm not a waif. I'm tall and big boned. I wish I could be a petite li'l thing. It'd make buying clothes so much easier. My favorite jeans used to be made in a size 14 tall (I have a 35" inseam!), but now the store (Express) only makes jeans in tall sizes up to a size 10! I can't imagine anyone being a size 0, 2, 4, 6, or 8 tall. They'd die. If they were as tall as me, they couldn't survive and be that thin.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


Er....I'm 5'11 and a size 6. Size 4 when I actually eat healthy. But then I'm 133 lbs. (125 when I'm in healthy 5-servings a day mode.)

I'm alive and kicking. 

EDIT: And who said 36" inseam was freakish! > grrr..... lol that's MY inseam size.

EDIT EDIT: And to answer the question...I have no idea, because women are built so differently. I'm kinda built like a praying mantis, so I can't really go by my stats.


----------



## sacred

whats considered fat? its when a person has unnatural fat all over their body from eating all kinds of processed and manufactured food. they look like a walking science experiment of capitalism.

some inuit women that are big boned and chubby dont look fat to me at all they look normal. there is alot of fat on thier body but they have tight skin and very little cellulite so it all looks natural and healthy.


----------



## rainbowOne

lolcatz said:


> Er....I'm 5'11 and a size 6. Size 4 when I actually eat healthy. But then I'm 133 lbs. (125 when I'm in healthy 5-servings a day mode.)
> 
> I'm alive and kicking.
> 
> EDIT: And who said 36" inseam was freakish! > grrr..... lol that's MY inseam size.
> 
> EDIT EDIT: And to answer the question...I have no idea, because women are built so differently. I'm kinda built like a praying mantis, so I can't really go by my stats.


Are you American?? I'm 5'11" too and size 8UK and people comment on how 'scary skinny' I am (i'm naturally thin, well I guess I'm lucky really, my fat tends to always go to my chest!). I'm totally alive too though. 
And I have 36" inseam as well. It's not freaky. Guys like long legs!

And I think its different for every woman really - so long as you eat healthy and exercise enough then whatever size you are, it's your natural size and thats the size you'll look best at, if you're naturally a size 14 you'll look bad if you try and get down to a 10, and vice versa.


----------



## fredbloggs02

I think when girls talk about this they confuse the understanding of obesity and body mass index, with having any flesh they wouldn't call bone or necessary muscle on their hips generally where there is SUPPOSED to be some wodge You can tell when someone looks unhealthily thin and when they've worked to lose weight in an unhealthy manner and some in those glossy magazines make me laugh at their composed expressions behind that tornado of obvious insecurity overly reflected in their unnatural waist size....Which would be fine had they not killed their shape and subsequently their photoshop editors to make the impression. What you're living up to to begin with is pretty disgusting to most men and most men wouldn't understand it unless they were a weady twatt afraid of being dominated by a real woman in my view! Then it would suit them Forgive that harsh outburst.

Too skinny is far more unattractive than too fat, it suggests someone who doesn't enjoy life to me, compulsion. Anything you've read, these glossy magazines, it's all bollox. No REAL man enjoys the prospect of a stick insect or dreams of the fabricated aftermath of what was once a face COATED in makeup. Girls do NOT look like those in vogue or whatever you read, whatever your friends look like. They've likely been reading the same and drained their fluids to look the way they do. It just looks a bit weak to me, girls with hips that are way too thin without any flesh on them. It looks, what's the word, precarious. You want to use an earthquake measure on them to see if they break apart, deffinitely don't take them outdoors.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Everyone is different. There is no general acceptance of what is fat and what isn't. It depends on the person being judged, and the person doing the judging.


----------



## Arkturus

There is a range of attractiveness depending on the guy. The biggest factor in weight is health, if a person is so skinny they look to be unhealthy this is unattractive, and the same with people who are so heavy they don't look healthy.

Heres a cool website if you want to see a variey of pictures of people and their weights. An intersting thing is how different two people can llok who are the same height and weight.

http://www.cockeyed.com/photos/bodies/heightweight.shtml


----------



## chenna

I'm 5'4" and about 130lb and I usually wear a 6, but sometimes a 4. I think the way you carry weight just depends on your body type and bone structure. When I get to 120 I get a lot of anorexic comments so I actually purposely gained weight. I like myself with a little curviness but I wouldn't say that the male attention increased or decreased because of the weight. 

My cousin is overweight but has huge.. well whatever.. and she gets way more male attention than I do. I think it's more about confidence and attitude than anything.


----------



## King Moonracer

it soesnt matter how much fat you have girls, it matters where it is. If your "fat" but you have the fat in your legs butt and boobs, it doesnt really matter. Its when your legs butt and boobs start to sag thats kinda gross.

Whats fat for a guy? id probably be considered fat. I dont have rolls or anything. just a big butt and a belly. Is that bad?


----------



## Sawyer

As other people have said, it depends on how tall you are and what your bone struture is like. Personally, I think a lot to do with what people (of both genders) are attracted do has a lot to do with the society in which they were raised. Of course, indivdual tastes vary, there will always be people outside the norm, but to say that the media does not influence our attraction for others is naive. For example, there are African tribes where women are expected to be fat (by our standards). Those women are treated as beautiful, because that's what their soctiety tells them. This society is obessed with youth, and wants women to have the bodies of anoxeric teenaged girls. Not very fair, but the truth. As for me, I've just lost a lot weight, and I'm a 12 now, and I feel beautiful. If I'm not good enough at this size, then the guy I'm not good enough for is losing out, not me.


----------



## outcast2000

100 to 120 lbs is preferrable depending upon height. Don't let yourself get too skinny because you could die. I don't know too much about the minimum weight though or how long you can go without food.


----------



## YUM

outcast2000 said:


> 100 to 120 lbs is preferrable depending upon height. Don't let yourself get too skinny because you could die. I don't know too much about the minimum weight though or how long you can go without food.


100-120, are you joking. that's fine if your 4' tall.


----------



## Barron

*What I consider what fat is!*

A women who is out of breath very frequently,an always depressed about not being able to do anything physical yet always thinking about food.I believe that a women is overweight when she cannot fit into any clothes and always in a nasty mood. Thats My opinion.


----------



## caffeinequeen

scairy said:


> Well if you're talking from a physical attraction sense, then I'd say guys generally don't want you super skinny. Like those runway models on tv from europe; yeah that just looks bad. Guys like the shape of the female figure. We don't want you to be so thin that you look like a stick. Also don't focus on body weight as much as body fat%'s. This is especially true if you workout. I've heard girls say oh I'm working out and my body weight isn't falling. Part of this can be attributed back to the fact that muscle is heavier than fat so you could be trimming down and gaining muscle which is causing your weight to remain about the same. If I were you don't try to get down to where your body fat % is like that of a man. A women that is running 10% body fat personally isn't my thing. Some guys are into girls where their abs looks muscular but I have a gut feeling that says women were designed to carry a higher body fat % than men. If women were supposed to have a lower body fat % like that of men then God would have given them more testosterone instead of estrogen, since testosterone naturally keeps a guys body fat % lower than a woman's.
> 
> Sorry I can't give you an exact visual of what guys consider fat. It's going to vary guy to guy. If you post a pic I will be honest out of kindness not out of an attempt to make you feel good or bad. Giving your height and weight wouldn't help me in determining what you look like because what a guy looks like at a given weight and what a girl looks like at a given weight will vary. Plus you could have a wider frame which allows you to carry more weight or you could have a small frame which will not allow you to carry as much weight.


I wouldn't post my own picture for obvious reasons (the internet can be a dangerous place), but here's a link of a picture that is very similar to my body structure has has my exact weight and height--only the woman is much older. I'm 18. Regardless, would you call this fat?

http://www.cockeyed.com/photos/bodies/503-160.html


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

caffeinequeen said:


> I wouldn't post my own picture for obvious reasons (the internet can be a dangerous place), but here's a link of a picture that is very similar to my body structure has has my exact weight and height--only the woman is much older. I'm 18. Regardless, would you call this fat?
> 
> http://www.cockeyed.com/photos/bodies/503-160.html


are you serious????? so your body looks like hers is what your saying?? somebody needs to be dragged out of there bed during a cold rainy night down to the street and shot for making women feel so horrid about themselves. if your body looks likes hers your FINE! that milf is sexy ! matter of fact i bet that is you you liar! lol are you on that site? if you are send a response to my pm i wont tell nobody.

(the internet can be a dangerous place) but not on my profile page. there its a safe haven for women with these problems.


----------



## jonny neurotic

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh...


----------



## Rossy

Oh yeah thin women don't do anything for me.


----------



## slushie87

You can't always go on height and weight or and even going by body fat percentages. I feel it all depends on where it is. And to the person that said 22-23% body fat is when girls get jiggly and don't have definition..I'm 23% and I have some slight definition...


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

slushie87 said:


> You can't always go on height and weight or and even going by body fat percentages. I feel it all depends on where it is. And to the person that said 22-23% body fat is when girls get jiggly and don't have definition..I'm 23% and I have some slight definition...


u mean definition in your abs ? or ?


----------



## tjames

Just keep your Body fat percentage under 25% and keep active. Fat is different for everyone. I like big girls so sexy to me is fat to many other men. Sexy to men is too thin for my taste.


----------



## kirbyisawesome

Fat meaning lazy or fat being in the genetics? I consider them to be different from each other. I used to be a little fat due to laziness and genetics both. I would say you are fat if you were just a couch potato and just let the weight build on itself. Other than that these are all jsut opinions. G luck to ya


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

Original post date : 01-27-2006

Somehow, just somehow, I don't think the OP cares anymore


----------



## Crystalline

YUM said:


> 100-120, are you joking. that's fine if your 4' tall.


Ethnicity and genetics play a role in this, it's perfectly normal to have people who are below 120 around the lower 5' range.


----------



## Ojee

I like skinny. All men are different. My niece weighs more then me, I'm 220 pounds. She has a lovely man constantly by her side who is very concerned about her and will kick the **** out of anyone who messes with her. Real men fall in love with the woman no matter the body. And when they fall in love they get pissed when anything screws with that.


Anyways, I look like a 6'1 gorilla, but I have a hypothyroid.


----------



## Toppington

jonny neurotic said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh...


Whyyyyyyy... Cannot... Unsee...


----------



## CaitH13

I am 5'3" and 145 pounds and 109 pounds of muscle. :| you can see me here >> http://tinypic.com/r/294kmqv/6 but personally i dont mind being thick and a lot of guys i think like thicker girls. i'm not fat i have 24% body fat and i know plenty of people bigger than me. i plan to lose weight but not too much because i dont like the super model skinny. do u guys think im fat or unattractive?:sus


----------



## Kakumbus

its fat when it become unattractive, and there is a lot of fat she can gain before its bad, but if she has a belly shes fat, an actual belly.


----------



## Reena

Bmi, is a joke because it doesn't include muscle mass. It has falsely labeled many body builders as obese.


----------



## ourwater

Reena said:


> Bmi, is a joke because it doesn't include muscle mass. It has falsely labeled many body builders as obese.


In the medical field we use percentage of body fat.


----------



## komorikun

Reena said:


> Bmi, is a joke because it doesn't include muscle mass. It has falsely labeled many body builders as obese.


Very few people are body builders, so BMI gives you a general idea of how fat someone is. Measuring body fat is more expensive.


----------



## geepeeone

Futures said:


> Most of the girls that I find to have the best bodies are in the 110-120 lbs range.


You know this is sooo true! I was in Asia about 5 months ago and never have I seen so many women fall into this weight "range" and consequently looking very much in shape. It was startling seeing that much concentration of good looking people in such a small city.

5'6" 110-120 lbs is not the norm here unfortunately.


----------



## SHYGIRLUV

Honestly sum women look good with curves an a little weight is ok but not too much, they say for 5'6 you supposed to weight anywere from 120-150 but i dont like being that skinny i stay at 155 i think its wat u prefer and feel comfortable with really. AS long as u feel sexy then whts it matter


----------



## SHYGIRLUV

CaitH13 said:


> I am 5'3" and 145 pounds and 109 pounds of muscle. :| you can see me here >> http://tinypic.com/r/294kmqv/6 but personally i dont mind being thick and a lot of guys i think like thicker girls. i'm not fat i have 24% body fat and i know plenty of people bigger than me. i plan to lose weight but not too much because i dont like the super model skinny. do u guys think im fat or unattractive?:sus


you look good you look like ur just healthy. not fat


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

CaitH13 said:


> I am 5'3" and 145 pounds and 109 pounds of muscle. :| you can see me here >> http://tinypic.com/r/294kmqv/6 but personally i dont mind being thick and a lot of guys i think like thicker girls. i'm not fat i have 24% body fat and i know plenty of people bigger than me. i plan to lose weight but not too much because i dont like the super model skinny. do u guys think im fat or unattractive?:sus


nooooo your not fat and yesssss your very attractive. lady your a human being. that icky squishy stuff you hate so much is called flesh. it needs to be there your gorgeous. there is nothing at all in anyway that you need to change about yourself. but i have a feeling your going to still feel motivated to change yourself in some way.

have you considered the athletic look? most women will automatically think buff barbarian he-man action figure body with a malibu barbie head on it but to me when women dont over do it where they lose the feminine shape to their bodies the athletic build looks damn good. it teaches women to ditch the scale and focus more on what their bodies actually look like and ways to bring out the features and parts they want through training giving a very sexy self sculpted shape to the body you just dont see that much lately. they may weigh heavier on the scale but thats due to acquiring and maintaining workable everyday useful muscle and eating a real diet consisting of real food for human consumption.

the benefits-
just having and maintaining some muscle aids allot in keeping fat off.

its a healthy lifestyle to start

you can easily maintain your sexy shape well into old age far after allot of other womens figures start to change.

skip to 4:25 when the man appears  skip to 7:25







SHYGIRLUV said:


> Honestly sum women look good with curves an a little weight is ok but not too much, they say for 5'6 you supposed to weight anywere from 120-150 but i dont like being that skinny i stay at 155 i think its wat u prefer and feel comfortable with really. AS long as u feel sexy then whts it matter


 its refreshing to see some folks not to obsessed with all that weight stuff. your also looking pretty foxy yourself there lady


----------



## geepeeone

SHYGIRLUV said:


> Honestly sum women look good with curves an a little weight is ok but not too much, they say for 5'6 you supposed to weight anywere from 120-150 but i dont like being that skinny i stay at 155 i think its wat u prefer and feel comfortable with really. AS long as u feel sexy then whts it matter


To get a better pic in my head, how tall are you Shygirluv??


----------



## DavidJacobsen

You are not fat at all. Anything thinner and you will have less curves. And that would actually make you less attractive. I most be honest and say i prefer women at your weight.


----------



## CoolSauce

if you were born in South America you would be afraid to be too skinny. It all depends on what society expects of you to be. The only objective way to find out is measuring your BMI. If it says you're obese then I would worry but most of the times when insecure teenage girls are afraid they're too fat they actually are at a healthy weight for a human of their age. 

Look at native tribes living in the jungle or africa or aboriginals or something. You won't see manny catwalk model-like figures and most of them are actually quite chubby. That's how normal humans look like. Starving yourself to fulfill to some made up beauty ideal isn't a healthy idea imo. 


And as other people said. Lots of men prefer women with female features over a near death-by-starvation bag of bones. I'm qutie sure society is changing already since anywhere on the internets these days men seem to dislike anorexic women. Besides, there are very few heterosexual men working in the fashion industry anyway so if you think about it that way it's not strange that models don't look very feminine


----------



## Farideh

Sorry I'm not a guy, but it's obvious when a girl is fat or is just big boned.


----------



## SHYGIRLUV

geepeeone said:


> To get a better pic in my head, how tall are you Shygirluv??


im 5'6


----------



## geepeeone

SHYGIRLUV said:


> im 5'6


Forgive me that I didn't click on your posted link before, but seeing it now you actually look good I must say. You're obviously not fat; you have curves.

Fat to me is when a person starts "growing" from the middle and look like a fruit--no waist, hips, and such.

Congrats hottie. :boogie


----------



## CoolSauce

geepeeone said:


> Fat to me is when a person starts "growing" from the middle and look like a fruit--no waist, hips, and such.


There you have it. This thread can now die peacefully after 6 years


----------



## SHYGIRLUV

geepeeone said:


> Forgive me that I didn't click on your posted link before, but seeing it now you actually look good I must say. You're obviously not fat; you have curves.
> 
> Fat to me is when a person starts "growing" from the middle and look like a fruit--no waist, hips, and such.
> 
> Congrats hottie. :boogie


Thank u i try u going to embarress me


----------



## Revenwyn

idonthave_SA said:


> i would say that the face is a good indicator,
> a fatty face, round would lead me to think a girl is fat


Even some thin celebs have round faces, so face shape is not necessarily an indicator.


----------



## Revenwyn

theturtle said:


> Prodigal_Son is correct.
> 
> Too fat = over ~30 % body fat composition
> 
> Too skinny = under ~11% body fat composition
> 
> Those dress sizes are so arbitrary. They vary from one brand of clothing to another. It is hard to use it as a valid standard.


Your first is correct. Your second is much too low. Too skinny = under 16% body fat. At 11% they would cease to have womanly functions and wouldn't have breasts either.


----------



## Revenwyn

komorikun said:


> Very few people are body builders, so BMI gives you a general idea of how fat someone is. Measuring body fat is more expensive.


I am not a body builder, am 5'4", 180 pounds and have 19% body fat... so it's not just body builders.


----------



## Crystalline

Guys gotta remember that ethnicity, among other factors, makes it difficult to hold individuals to one standard. Asians for example are regularly underweight by what are standards devised largely to reflect Caucasian norms. This is reflected accurately by how my being underweight was brushed off by the doctors in a local hospital, since the Bay Area has a large Asian population.


----------



## Crystalline

CoolSauce said:


> Look at native tribes living in the jungle or africa or aboriginals or something. You won't see manny catwalk model-like figures and most of them are actually quite chubby. That's how normal humans look like. Starving yourself to fulfill to some made up beauty ideal isn't a healthy idea imo.


It really varies by place. You do know that model scouts sometimes go to certain areas of the world because they desire the physical features associated with certain ethnic groups in that area (height, thinness) right?


----------



## pitbullmommy97

As mentioned, BMI helps.
I've always wanted to be average sized.. I have a high metabolism and cannot gain weight though eating. The little weight I gain comes on slowly as I grow.


----------



## Noca

I guess having rolls of fat on your stomach is a good way to tell if your fat IMO.


----------



## Revenwyn

Crystalline said:


> Guys gotta remember that ethnicity, among other factors, makes it difficult to hold individuals to one standard. Asians for example are regularly underweight by what are standards devised largely to reflect Caucasian norms. This is reflected accurately by how my being underweight was brushed off by the doctors in a local hospital, since the Bay Area has a large Asian population.


I thought Asians typically had smaller bone structures than those of predominately European descent? That would mean that the standards used for Caucasians would be overweight for those predominately Asian descent.


----------



## 427

the two main determining factors 
#1 are ribs visible 
#2 waistline 
i prefer to see the skin go down in-between the ribs a little; 
and normally this gives a small waistline.
my waistline is around 29 i think - because the size 30 pants i have fit very loose and need a belt to hold then up- most size 28 seem too tight. i'm a guy- and i think men carry less body fat.
the human skeleton is 15 to 20 pounds .
lately my body weight fluctuates lately 123 to 129 pounds. at 5 foot 9- i have the vata body type-
always feel cold - hate cold days and too much air con; tho i live in the sub-tropics


----------



## John The Great

Double chin. After that, it's about proprtion and general facaial structure.


----------



## Elad

Revenwyn said:


> I am not a body builder, am 5'4", 180 pounds and have 19% body fat... so it's not just body builders.


20% bf is pretty puffy.. and I find it hard to believe those numbers are correct unless you used underwater weighing but if its right you must be able to lift some.


----------



## geepeeone

Revenwyn said:


> I am not a body builder, am 5'4", 180 pounds and have 19% body fat... so it's not just body builders.[/QUOT
> 
> Sorry to say, but I'm afraid you may have been misled.


----------



## Revenwyn

Elad said:


> 20% bf is pretty puffy.. and I find it hard to believe those numbers are correct unless you used underwater weighing but if its right you must be able to lift some.


Not for a woman 20% isn't... and this was underwater weighing... 3 times in fact because they were so shocked. I'm no longer a body builder but I was in my teens. It's been 10 years since then but this measurement is recent. In my prime I benched 250 lbs, my last attempt four years ago (I no longer have gym access and can't afford it) was about 175 after about a five year absence.

Ideal is between 18-25% in a woman's reproductive years...


----------



## Crystalline

Revenwyn said:


> I thought Asians typically had smaller bone structures than those of predominately European descent? That would mean that the standards used for Caucasians would be overweight for those predominately Asian descent.


Exactly, hence "Asians for example are regularly underweight by what are standards devised largely to reflect Caucasian norms" e.g. the BMI charts  Which is why they should be revised, or as in the case of my doctors, ignored (rightly)


----------



## slushie87

Revenwyn said:


> Your first is correct. Your second is much too low. Too skinny = under 16% body fat. At 11% they would cease to have womanly functions and wouldn't have breasts either.


Yep. 11% bf is what elite figure competitors look like. I train to compete in the bikini division and most of the women that aim to get under 15% bf tend to have breast implants in ordered to look more feminine. Off season I'm about 21-19% (5'4 and 123lbs size 4) and when I competed I was 16% (5'4 and 118lbs size 2).


----------



## geepeeone

Crystalline said:


> Exactly, hence "Asians for example are regularly underweight by what are standards devised largely to reflect Caucasian norms" e.g. the BMI charts  Which is why they should be revised, or as in the case of my doctors, ignored (rightly)


Crstalline, Asians go by 23 BMI as the ceiling, anything in excess you should consider yourself overweight.

Northern Americans' risk factors for weight related diseases start to rise at 25 BMI, Asians at 23 BMI. (Asians defined as people who grew up outside the US). It's a Singaporean study.

Just a factoid.


----------



## komorikun

Yeah, I think Asians are more likely to get diabetes than white people.


----------



## Crystalline

geepeeone said:


> Crstalline, Asians go by 23 BMI as the ceiling, anything in excess you should consider yourself overweight.
> 
> Northern Americans' risk factors for weight related diseases start to rise at 25 BMI, Asians at 23 BMI. (Asians defined as people who grew up outside the US). It's a Singaporean study.
> 
> Just a factoid.


They should institute this in the United States, yet they don't seem to take it into account much. Also, I'd say Asians should be defined by ethnicity and not just by where they grew up; it's not like an Asian turns white when he moves to the US oO


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Cankles! People seem fat if they have thick ankles, or if your gut hangs over your belt. I know a lady who has a fat fold where her wrist used to be.


----------



## geepeeone

Crystalline said:


> They should institute this in the United States, yet they don't seem to take it into account much. Also, I'd say Asians should be defined by ethnicity and not just by where they grew up; it's not like an Asian turns white when he moves to the US oO


True. At 23 BMI, a typical Asian would be teetering on being medically classified as overweight. A range of 18.5-23 is the recommended BMI for us, by that a 20.75 BMI may be considered "average."

I have a 20.8 BMI (5'7" 132 lbs) which makes me smacked right in the middle. I find myself of average size when I visit the Philippines, but had to get used to the idea that I am considered skinny here -- I am sure you've gone through the same thing as well.

(True story, I sometimes shop at the 18-20 yrs old clothing section :afr)

About BMI and ethnicity, I would consider the 23 BMI ceiling as applicable to Southeast Asians only. Personally I don't see how I could put on an extra ~30 lbs and still be normal; my frame just wouldn't know where to "pack" it.


----------



## srschirm

Try to get your body fat around 30% or lower if not already. Good luck, and no I don't consider anyone ugly regardless of body fat %.


----------

